# [Sammelthread] Divinity Original Sin 2



## Drayygo (19. September 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Seit dem 14. September ist Divinity: Original Sin 2 erhältlich, und erfreut viele Fans des Genres.
Ich wollte den Thread hier eröffnen, um sich auszutauschen (ohne Spoiler bzw. mit Spoiler-Tags), da es ja unglaublich viele Möglichkeiten gibt, einen Weg, eine Quest oder sonstiges 
zu bestreiten. 

Für welchen Charakter habt ihr euch entschieden?
Benutzt ihr einen der "vorgefertigten" Charaktere?
Wie sieht eure Party aus?
Wie weit seid ihr? Was hat euch besonders gut gefallen?
Auch Screenshots von stimmungsvollen Orten oder ähnlichem sind gerne gesehen.

Ich fange mal an: 

Ich habe mich für "Ifan ben-Mezd" als Schurke entschieden, da ich die Auswirkungen der "Vorgeschichte" Tags sehen wollte.
In meiner Gruppe befinden sich "Der Rote Prinz" als Kämpfer mit Schild, Lohse (wird wahrscheinlich gegen Bestie getauscht) als Fernkämpferin
und Fane als Magier.



Spoiler



Zur Zeit bin ich noch auf der "Startinsel", ich will die nicht verlassen, ohne alle Quests abgeschlossen zu haben







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OField (19. September 2017)

*AW: Divinity Original Sin 2 - Sammelthread*

Spiele eine Custom Human als Inquisitorin. Tags Mystic und Scholar. In der Gruppe sind zur Zeit Lohse als Verzauberin, Ifan als Hunter (wird noch für jemand den Platz frei machen müssen, vermutlich Seybelle oder wie man sie schreibt, aber vielleicht nehme ich auch den Zwerg mit.) und Der Rote Prinz als klassischer Krieger.


----------



## Drayygo (19. September 2017)

*AW: Divinity Original Sin 2 - Sammelthread*

Warum willst du Fane ersetzen? Ich finde, er ist eine unglaublich witzige Persönlichkeit.
Hast du schon einen "Custom-" Tag freigeschaltet? Ich bisher nur "Hero".



Spoiler



Durch die Befreiung des Elfen Amyros in Griffs Küche - Ich weiß nicht, ob auch noch andere Faktoren reingespielt haben.


----------



## HisN (19. September 2017)

*AW: Divinity Original Sin 2 - Sammelthread*

Ich bin jetzt ungefähr 20h im Spiel und habe den Spielstand neu geladen, nachdem ich das Schiff erreicht habe, das einen von der ersten Insel wegbringt.
Einfach weil ich die noch offenen Quests auf der Insel schaffen möchte.
Was ist mit dem Drachen, nachdem ich ihn freigelassen habe? Werde ich alle Teile von der Rex-Rüstung finden? Wo ist das Kind? Hab ich das Labyrinth wirklich geknackt?
Ich spiele eine Custom Undead als Beschwörer.
Mit in der Party sind 
Fane 
Ifan
Lose

Alle eher als Magier unterwegs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drayygo (19. September 2017)

*AW: Divinity Original Sin 2 - Sammelthread*

Hui.. Dann hab ich ja ne ganze Ecke Quests noch garnicht angenommen. Drachen und Rex Rüstung sagt mir garnichts. Auch das Labyrinth ist mir neu. Ich bin aktuell primär auf der Suche nach Alexander, um meine "Ifan" Quest zu machen


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2017)

*AW: Divinity Original Sin 2 - Sammelthread*

Kann schon jemand was dazu sagen was für Auswirkungen die Hintergründe haben, also wenn man Barbar, Adliger, Gesetzesbrecher usw. auswählt?
Hat das irgendwelche nennswerten Veränderungen in Dialogen oder Quests zur Folge?

Ich persöhnlich wollte ja evt. mit einem menschlichen Custom Charakter anfangen und mich Richtung Kriegsführung und Schurke spezialisieren, damit hatte ich zumindest in Teil 1 recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
So ein hinterhältiger Angriff mit einer Zweihandwaffe haut da schon gehörig rein.^^


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (20. September 2017)

*AW: Divinity Original Sin 2 - Sammelthread*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Kann schon jemand was dazu sagen was für Auswirkungen die Hintergründe haben, also wenn man Barbar, Adliger, Gesetzesbrecher usw. auswählt?
> Hat das irgendwelche nennswerten Veränderungen in Dialogen oder Quests zur Folge?


Man bekommt in Dialogen entsprechend des Hintergrunds und der Rasse manchmal eine Auswahloption.
Ob es extra Quests gibt, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Habe gerade erst Fort Joy hinter mir gelassen.

Meine Party besteht aus einem Custom Elf als Schurke/Nekro, Red Prince als Magier (Feuer), Lohse als Verzauberin (Wasser und Luft) und Beast als Kämpfer.
Die meisten Kämpfe sind bisher sehr fordernd gewesen, aber immer machbar, obwohl ich nur auf "Classic" spiele.
Ich fand den Vorgänger schon phänomenal, aber was ich bisher von D:OS2 gesehen habe, legt da noch eine Schippe drauf.


----------



## HisN (20. September 2017)

*AW: Divinity Original Sin 2 - Sammelthread*

Es gibt auf jeden Fall andere Wege, andere Dialoge. Ich habe nach ein paar Stunden nochmal neu angefangen und völlig andere Sachen erlebt, da die Leute anders auf Dich reagieren.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (20. September 2017)

*AW: Divinity Original Sin 2 - Sammelthread*

Ich weiß jetzt auch schon, dass ich in meinem nächsten Durchlauf mal als Untoter durch die Welt latschen werde.


----------



## OField (21. September 2017)

*AW: Divinity Original Sin 2 - Sammelthread*



Drayygo schrieb:


> Warum willst du Fane ersetzen? Ich finde, er ist eine unglaublich witzige Persönlichkeit.


Wie, was, warum ersetzen?
Er ist und war doch gar nicht in meiner Gruppe.


----------



## Drayygo (21. September 2017)

*AW: Divinity Original Sin 2 - Sammelthread*



OField schrieb:


> Wie, was, warum ersetzen?
> Er ist und war doch gar nicht in meiner Gruppe.


Ah, Pardon.. Hatte beim lesen Ifan mit Fane verwechselt 

Gesendet von meinem ZTE A2017G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gimmick (23. September 2017)

*AW: Divinity Original Sin 2 - Sammelthread*

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich ohne GOG Galaxy oder Steam die Sprache umstelle? :|

Edit: Man muss in der language.lsx (oder so) auf Englisch umstellen.


----------



## Seet (26. September 2017)

*AW: Divinity Original Sin 2 - Sammelthread*

Aktuell ca.10 Std. gespielt und noch auf der Startinsel.

Habe bisher ein wenig mit den Skills rumgespielt. Ich denke wenn ich Anfangsinsel durch habe und neu skillen kann wird mein Team wie folgt aussehen:
Dwarf Custom - Warfare/Polymorph
Ifan - Hydro/Warfare
Red Prince - Pyro/Geo
Sebille - Summoning/Necro/Aero

Evtl. auch Sebille ohne Aero und Ifan dafür als Hydro/Aero Caster


----------



## Nightslaver (26. September 2017)

*AW: Divinity Original Sin 2 - Sammelthread*

Ich hab bis jetzt 3h Spielzeit, laut Steam, bin aber noch nicht über die Charaktererstellung hinausgekommen...

Ich wollte ja eigentlich einen Mensch als Charakter mit Kriegsführung / Gauner mit Großschwert spielen, wie ich aber leider feststellen durfte sind in Teil 2 viele Skills beim Gauner an die Benutzung von Dolchen gebunden worden.

Das macht die Kombination gegenüber Teil 1 natürlich leider weit weniger interessant.
Jetzt kann ich mich  aber nicht mehr entscheiden was ich als zweites neben der Kriegsführung nehme, was auch daran liegt das ich keine Ahnung habe was man später noch an Skills bekommt und entsprechend eine gute Synergie mit Kriegsführung und Großschwert bildet.

Ich dachte ja auch erst an Polymorphie, aber da verunsichert mich das die vorgerfertigte Klasse des Gestaltenwandlers neben Stärke auch Finese als Attribut geskillt hat.
Besitzt Polymorphie neben Skills die von Stärke profitieren auch solche die von Finese profitieren?

Weil ich wollte eigentlich nicht noch neben Stärke auf Finese skillen, sondern dachte eigentlich ehr daran Stärke, Konstitution, Verstand steigern zu wollen.
Ich würde da nicht sehen wie ich da zusätzlich noch Finese sinnvoll unterbringen sollte und Finese basierte Waffen wollte ich auch nicht nutzen, so das die Steigerung des Attributes über evt. Polymorphie-Skills hinaus für mich ja auch keinerlei Sinn machen würde, wen ich einen auf Stärke ausgerichteten Charakter spielen will.

Ich bin echt etwas ratlos und langsam auch frustriert...


----------



## Grestorn (26. September 2017)

*AW: Divinity Original Sin 2 - Sammelthread*

Irgendwie finde ich nicht so recht ins Spiel. Ich bin sehr früh auf der Startinsel und an mehreren Punkten in Kämpfe verwickelt, für die meine Recken zu schwach sind... Im Verließ, bei dem Hühnen am Strand (der ja von dieser Magister gesucht wird, aber ich kann ihn nicht ansprechen ohne dass er mich angreift), den Gift-Fröschen in der Höhle...

Obwohl ich D:OS 1 recht weit gespielt habe und da ganz gut mit dem Kampfsystem klargekommen bin, scheine ich in Teil 2 zu doof zu sein. Oder ich übersehe etwas, womit ich erst mal weiterkomme und leveln kann...


----------



## Gimmick (26. September 2017)

*AW: Divinity Original Sin 2 - Sammelthread*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich hab bis jetzt 3h Spielzeit, laut Steam, bin aber noch nicht über die Charaktererstellung hinausgekommen...
> 
> Ich wollte ja eigentlich einen Mensch als Charakter mit Kriegsführung / Gauner mit Großschwert spielen, wie ich aber leider feststellen durfte sind in Teil 2 viele Skills beim Gauner an die Benutzung von Dolchen gebunden worden.
> 
> ...



Kannst online schauen, welche Skills du mit Warfare zusammen craften kannst. 
Oder ansonsten vielleicht Aerotheuge nehmen. Bietet Auren für schnelleres laufen, Zonen, um Gegner am weglaufen zu hindern, Teleport etc. Könnte doch ganz gut passen.

Kombis:
Crafted Skills | Divinity Original Sin 2 Wiki




Grestorn schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich nicht so recht ins Spiel. Ich bin sehr früh auf der Startinsel und an mehreren Punkten in Kämpfe verwickelt, für die meine Recken zu schwach sind... Im Verließ, bei dem Hühnen am Strand (der ja von dieser Magister gesucht wird, aber ich kann ihn nicht ansprechen ohne dass er mich angreift), den Gift-Fröschen in der Höhle...
> 
> Obwohl ich D:OS 1 recht weit gespielt habe und da ganz gut mit dem Kampfsystem klargekommen bin, scheine ich in Teil 2 zu doof zu sein. Oder ich übersehe etwas, womit ich erst mal weiterkomme und leveln kann...



Weil ich das Gefühl hatte viel falsch gemacht zu haben, hatte ich die Tage neu angefangen und muss sagen: Es fällt mir unendlich viel leichter. 

Mit allem reden, alles erkunden, alles einsammeln und verticken für Rüstung und Skillbooks.
Ich hatte jetzt im zweiten Anlaufen die ganze Insel verkloppt. Jeder Magister wurde umgenietet ^^.

Finde aber immernoch, dass es zäh ist auf Stufe 4 zu kommen.


----------



## Seet (27. September 2017)

*AW: Divinity Original Sin 2 - Sammelthread*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich nicht so recht ins Spiel. Ich bin sehr früh auf der Startinsel und an mehreren Punkten in Kämpfe verwickelt, für die meine Recken zu schwach sind... Im Verließ, bei dem Hühnen am Strand (der ja von dieser Magister gesucht wird, aber ich kann ihn nicht ansprechen ohne dass er mich angreift), den Gift-Fröschen in der Höhle...
> 
> Obwohl ich D:OS 1 recht weit gespielt habe und da ganz gut mit dem Kampfsystem klargekommen bin, scheine ich in Teil 2 zu doof zu sein. Oder ich übersehe etwas, womit ich erst mal weiterkomme und leveln kann...



Ab Level 3/4 wurde es viel einfacher in kämpfen zu gewinnen.
Mach erstmal die Quests bei denen du niemanden töten musst bzw. dafür kein hohes level haben musst.
z.B. Griffs Orangen finden, dabei die Story Quest für Red Prince und Sebille weiterführen und gleichzeitig die eingeschlossene Elfe befreien (Quest in der Höhle bei der Heilerin am Strand, inder du auch eine Quest hast bei der verstecken mit einem Kind spielst).
Der Kampf mit Migo ist auch nicht besonders schwer da man 4v1 kämpft (Tipp: Quest annehmen, Migo töten und Brustplatte absahnen, Questgeber bescheid geben und Ring als beweis geben, Questgeber zum Strand folgenden, Quest abschließen, Questgeber töten und Ring wieder looten, ist wieder ein einfacher 4v1 Kampf.

- Im Kampf selber ist Positionierung sehr wichtig, stelle deine Charaktere schon Ideal auf bevor du den Kampf startest. (Dafür auch Schleichen nutzen(Taste C) und Charaktere vorher aus der Formation trennen (Charakterbild zur Seite ziehen)
- Nutze die Umgebung, z.B. Feuer an einem Engpass der zwischen dir und dem Gegner ist, ist sehr hilfreich. Das kannst du teilweise auch schon vor dem Kampf vorbereiten (Feuerfass an entspr. Stelle positionieren)
- Nutze Synergien deiner Skills, Regen + Stromschlag / Öl + Feuer, etc
- Es hat mir auch sehr geholfen einen Summoner in der Gruppe zu haben, abgesehen von 2 gleichzeitig aktiven Totems ist der erste Begleiter extrem vielfältig. Beschwöre ihn in Wasser bekommst du einen extra Heal, in Blut gibts einen netten Dot, etc. Die entsprechende Flächen kannst du vor dem Kampf vorbereiten.
Der Summoner hat mir so einige male den Arsch gerettet.
- Das Talent Comeback-Kid ist auch praktisch, wenn du es später nicht mehr brauchst kannst du ja umskillen.
- Generell bringt Ausrüstung extrem viel, wenn du garnicht weiterkommst könntest du dir ne Karte ausm Netz besorgen und entsprechender Stelle abgrasen und Schätze ausbuddeln.

Aber das allerwichtigste ist wohl F5. Ich habe bei manchen Kämpfen 3-4 neu geladen um die beste Vorgehensweise herauszubekommen und am Ende den Kampf (ohne Verluste) zu gewinnen




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich dachte ja auch erst an Polymorphie, aber da verunsichert mich das die vorgerfertigte Klasse des Gestaltenwandlers neben Stärke auch Finese als Attribut geskillt hat.
> Besitzt Polymorphie neben Skills die von Stärke profitieren auch solche die von Finese profitieren?


Poly ist eher ein Utility-Baum.
Als Nahkämpfer sind Sachen wie Bullhorn und die Flügel sehr praktisch um schnell und heile zum Gegner zu kommen.
Chicken Claw ist auch sehr praktisch.
Poly braucht für keinen Skill Finesse, der Gestaltenwandler hat nur Finesse da er Speere nutzt (die einzigen Zweihandwaffen die Finesse statt Stärke zum Ausrüsten brauchen)

Eine gute Synergie für Warfare ist z.B. auch Necromantie.

Nach Act 1, ab ca. level 8 kannst du auch kostenlos umskillen. Deine Eintscheidung muss also nicht entgültig sein.


----------



## Steffmann45 (5. Oktober 2017)

Habe das Spiel soeben von Steam runtergeladen und gestartet. Alles auf Englisch mit Untertitel. Obwohl doch die Aussage stand, dass die deutsche Übersetzung steht und implentiert ist ? Habe nun wirklich alles versucht, hat irgendjemand einen Plan ? Und ja, ich verlange bei einem Prime-Titel und 45 Eumels, dass ich keine Untertitel lesen muss. Und  bitte kommt mir jetzt keiner mit: Wenn Du soviel Englisch nicht drauf etc. Darum geht es nicht. Erstens, wenn der Titel ausschliesslich in einer Sprache zur Verfügung steht, hat steam das auch so auszuweisen. 2. Mein Englisch ist nicht gut genug, um den Titel ohne Untertitel zu spielen, aber auch nicht schlecht genug, um nicht ständig verwirrt zu sein, weil Dialog  und Untertitel nicht zusammen passen. Drittens habe ich den Titel nur herunter geladen, weil es hieß, es gäbe eine deutsche Version. Was ist denn nun richtig ? Kann mir da mal einer weiterhelfen ?


----------



## Grestorn (5. Oktober 2017)

In Steam auf Eigenschaften und dort die Sprache umstellen.


----------



## OField (9. Oktober 2017)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie man in die Steingarten Gruft kommt. Die Quest von Tarquin... ? Finde keinen Weg/Schlüssel/Schalter um hinein zukommen.



> Eine gute Synergie für Warfare ist z.B. auch Necromantie.


So ein Char fahre ich zurzeit. Die Nekro Fähigkeiten haben alle physische Rüstung als Rettungswurf, macht sich daher sehr gut mit Warfare zusammen. Darüber hinaus  auch gut mit lebende Rüstung. Jedes mal wenn man Schaden anrichtet, regeneriert die eigene magische Rüstung


----------



## Gimmick (9. Oktober 2017)

Den Schlüssel, um überhaupt in die gruft zu gelange, bekommt man auch auf dem Friedhof. Ich glaube von der dropt von den vier Champions. Sicher bin ich mir da nicht mehr so ganz.
Wenn du den nächsten Schritt meinst: Geistersicht anwerfen.


----------



## OField (9. Oktober 2017)

Die 4 Champions habe ich besiegt und deren Schätze geplündert. Kann mich aber nicht erinnern, dass da ein Schlüssel dabei gewesen wäre. Ich werde mich noch mal umschauen.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (9. Oktober 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie man in die Steingarten Gruft kommt. Die Quest von Tarquin... ? Finde keinen Weg/Schlüssel/Schalter um hinein zukommen.


Ist zwar schon ein paar Tage her, als ich dort drin war, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich das Schloss einfach geknackt habe. Hast du das schon versucht?


----------



## OField (9. Oktober 2017)

Ich meine, die Option stand mir nicht zu Verfügung... manche Schlösser setzen zwingend einen Schlüssel voraus. Werde aber noch mal nachschauen


----------



## Gimmick (10. Oktober 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Ich meine, die Option stand mir nicht zu Verfügung... manche Schlösser setzen zwingend einen Schlüssel voraus. Werde aber noch mal nachschauen



Sry, hatte mich geirrt. 
Der Schlüssel dropt zwar, aber nicht von den Champions, sondern von der versteinerten Hexe.


----------



## OField (10. Oktober 2017)

Nevermind, man konnte das Schloss wohl wirklich knacken.. keine Ahnung wieso mir das beim ersten mal nicht aufgefallen war. Allerdings hänge ich jetzt am Schalterrätsel fest. Irgendjemand ein Tipp wie man an die Lösung rankommt?


----------



## Gimmick (10. Oktober 2017)

Du musst heiliges Feuer erzeugen.

Das war Wasser -> Blitz -> Feuer meine ich.

Ansonsten empfehle ich aber den Friedhof nach der versteinerten Hexe weiter abzusuchen. Das war das Grab bei dem Hund des Todes ^^.
Die Hexe dropt gutes Zeug ^^.


----------



## OField (10. Oktober 2017)

Klar, heiliges Feuer, wieso bin ich nicht von selbst darauf gekommen.. Mal ohne Witz. Gab es dazu irgendwo im Spiel einen Hinweis? Habe nämlich keinen gefunden.


----------



## Gimmick (10. Oktober 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Klar, heiliges Feuer, wieso bin ich nicht von selbst darauf gekommen.. Mal ohne Witz. Gab es dazu irgendwo im Spiel einen Hinweis? Habe nämlich keinen gefunden.



Hast auch den Schlüssel net gefunden 

Hatte da einfach 4 mal random was gedrückt und fertig wars ^^.

Noch ein Tip für die Zukunft:
Auf Deutsch passen da manche Rätsel nicht so ganz und es gibt/gab ein Abenteuerer-Tagebuch wo bei mir Text gefehlt hat. 

Also wenn da was nicht richtig erscheint, liegt das nicht unbedingt an dir ^^.


----------



## OField (10. Oktober 2017)

Okay, aber offensichtlich hast du es auch mit Schlüssel nur mit Versuch und Irrtum gelöst. Ich bin ja wirklich kein Fan von billigen "töte dies, hole das" - Quests. Aber ein paar mehr Hilfestellungen hier und da könnte das Spiel schon bieten. Stumpfes Raten und planloses Absuchen ist nicht gerade meine Definition von Spaß.


----------



## Gimmick (10. Oktober 2017)

Das war aber auch das einzige Rätsel, wo ich geraten hab glaube ich.
Also im Gesamten passt das schon. Man muss sich aber an diese "Kombiniere dies mit jenem" Denkweise gewöhnen. Sowohl beim Crafting, als auch bei Rätseln.


----------



## OField (10. Oktober 2017)

Hast du auch das Rätsel mit den Druckplatten im Keller des abtrünnigen Zwerges gelöst? Die zeigen Elemente an, aber was man da machen soll. Kein Plan. 

Beim Craften kann man aber wenigstens Rezepte finden


----------



## Gimmick (10. Oktober 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Hast du auch das Rätsel mit den Druckplatten im Keller des abtrünnigen Zwerges gelöst? Die zeigen Elemente an, aber was man da machen soll. Kein Plan.
> 
> Beim Craften kann man aber wenigstens Rezepte finden



In Richtung der weiterführenden Tür erscheint das Zielmuster schwebend in der Luft. Um das Muster zu erzeugen reichen die 4 Charaktere aber nicht, du musst noch Vasen als Hilfe nehmen. 
Durch Linksklick+Ziehen kann man die auf die Platten stellen. 

Die Symbole werden dann immer horizontal und vertikal neben der gedrückten Plattform aktiviert. Einfach aktiviert ergibt das blaue Symbol, doppelt aktiviert das rote und dreifach aktiviert das grüne.

Beim craften bin ich auch nicht selber draufgekommen, dass man im Handwerksmenü Nägel und Schuhe kombinieren kann und so Schuhe mit "Immun gegen Ausrutschen" erhält ^^.


----------



## OField (10. Oktober 2017)

Wie die Platten funktionieren war mir klar, habe aber nirgends ein Muster gesehen. Danke für den Tipp.
Die Schuhe gab's schon in D:OS1, genauso wie die Rezepte für die Heiltränke.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (10. Oktober 2017)

Zu dem Plattenrätsel bei dem Zwerg: Man muss dort Ghostvision aktivieren, dann erscheint vor der Tür das Muster, das man dann mittels der Druckplatten nachstellt.


----------



## OField (11. Oktober 2017)

Ah, bei der Hexe gab es auch ein Buch mit Zahlencode der wohl die Reihenfolge der Schalter darstellen soll. Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass der Code irgendwie Sinn ergeben hat.


----------



## -angeldust- (29. Oktober 2017)

Hallo.
Sagtcmal ich hab da mal ne frage wegen den quellenhalsbändern. 
Meine aktuelle party ist die ja losgeworden.
Ich könnte jetzt von der freudenfeste segeln, wollte aber noch alle anderen von den halsbändern befreien. 

Das problem ist nur, dass gareth bzw. Lenya nicht mehr da sind. Die hatten mir die ja abgenommen. 
Werde ich die automatisch im nächsten kapitel los oder was kann ich tun?


----------



## Rivellon (25. März 2018)

Habe grade meinen 2.Durchgang beendet, und kann mich der vorherrschenden Meinung nur anschließen. Das Spiel ist ein Meisterwerk, wo selbst kleinere Schönheitsfehler im Angesicht des ganzen Spiels verblassen. So viele Möglichkeiten und Freiheiten, zu keiner Sekunde fühlte ich mich gelangwelt und war der Vorgänger schon sehr gut, hat hier Larian an den richtigen Stellen geschraubt und für mich zu dem besten RPG überhaupt gemacht. Denke D:OS2 wird noch lange diese Krone tragen, einfach der Wahnsinn wie viel Liebe in diesem Spiel steckt. Hätte wirklich nicht gedacht, dass mich ein modernes Spiel nochmal derartig begeistern würde.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. März 2018)

Rivellon schrieb:


> Hätte wirklich nicht gedacht, dass mich ein modernes Spiel nochmal derartig begeistern würde.



Ist halt ein unter dem Makeup ein Oldie. Sozusagen ein/e 80jährige/r mit Facelifting und Tonnen an Botox.


----------



## xaskor (26. März 2018)

Habs mir gegönnt, nachdem ich 134 Stunden an Teil 1 mein Spaß hatte. Da war mir das Game auf Classic aber vieeeeeel zu einfach.
Ab der zweiten Map hab ich 90% der Kämpfe direkt in 2 Zügen gewonnen.

Glaube Teil 2 wird direkt auf Tactican angefangen ^^


----------



## Rivellon (26. März 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ist halt ein unter dem Makeup ein Oldie. Sozusagen ein/e 80jährige/r mit Facelifting und Tonnen an Botox.



Na mit Botox verbinde ich unschöne, geschwollene Lippen, das passt mir nicht ganz zu Divinity. Dafür ist es vom Artdesign her zu schön. ^^ Aber ja, ich war seiner Zeit zu jung für diese PnP/Iso RPGs, und finde es toll, dass dieses Subgenre ein Revival erlebt hat. (Tyranny, PoE2, etc)


----------



## OField (26. März 2018)

Für mich ist DO:S der Diamant unter den Retro classic RPGs.


----------



## LaVolpe (28. März 2018)

Hab mir das Spiel gekauft, nachdem Teil 1 echt super war.
Dank 25% von Steam ein muss 

Nur...irgendwie ist das fast unspielbar von der Performance her.
Irgendwie ruckelt das Game extrem bzw. hab ich starkes "stuttering".
Egal was ich einstelle, welches Vsync, FPS Limit, Low-Ultra es bleibt 1:1 identisch.
Game ist auf einer SSD, also an der Festplatte wirds nicht liegen & im Hintergrund läuft außer Steam absolut nichts :/

Teil 1 lief absolut smooth ohne irgendwelche Probleme. Aber hier bekomme ich es nicht zufrieden in Griff, egal was ich versuche.


----------



## OField (28. März 2018)

Hmh, was für Hardware hast du denn? Das Spiel ist schon etwas anspruchsvoller als der erste Teil, sollte aber eigentlich auch mit nicht aktueller Hardware vernünftig laufen.


----------



## xaskor (28. März 2018)

Ups falscher Thread


----------



## LaVolpe (28. März 2018)

Hab einen 6700k, eine 380x und 16Gb Ram.
Game auf SSD wie erwähnt.

Das Problem sind ja keine niedrigen Fps, die sind vollkommen okay mit rund 50-60 (cap auf 60) auf Ultra.

Es ruckelt/stottert halt extrem wenn die Kamera sich bewegt, egal welche Settings.


----------



## LaVolpe (29. März 2018)

Habe mal etwas rumprobiert, auch mit den Treibereinstellungen. Aber nix ändert sich.

Bis ich dann mal aus dem Spie getabbt bin und wieder rein -> Alles super flüssig und kein stottern/ruckeln mehr.
Egal wie viele Fps, oder Settings. Alles smooth.

Dafuq?
Wieso?

Hatte ich bisher in keinem Spiel oO


----------



## LaVolpe (31. März 2018)

Mir ist aufgefallen, ich habe seit gestern aufeinmal diese EoCApp.exe in den Radeon Settings.
Die gehört zum Spiel.
Ich finde auch nur diese in den Ordnern vom Spiel, aber wo/was ist dann die anderen Divinity Original Sin 2.exe die von den Settings gefunden wird?

Vorallem war EoCApp nicht von Anfang an da, weiß da wer was?^^


----------



## teachmeluv (22. April 2018)

Hatte diesen Titel lange auf der Wunschliste. Obwohl ich DO:S 1 Enhanced Edition schon installiert hatte, war ich doch von der Textlast und dem rundenbasierten Kämpfen nicht so überzeugt und habe dann nach einer Stunde aufgegeben. Nach den vielen sehr guten Tests des zweiten Teils kurz nach Veröffentlichung war ich schon heiß drauf...dann kam der 25% Gutschein bei Steam und ich habe vor ca. 1 Monat zugeschlagen. 
Nach nun 65 Stunden Spielzeit (komme Abends maximal zu 1-2 Stunden) bin ich mehr als gefesselt und ärgere mich, dass ich dann streckenweise doch so viel Dialog weg geklickt habe. Kurz vor dem finalen Kampf gegen Braccus habe ich dann ein neues Spiel angefangen und werde nun von ganz vorne beginnen und alles in mich auf saugen, um zum einen ALLE Quest (soweit möglich) machen zu können und die Story komplett auf mich wirken zu lassen. Alles richtig gemacht, Larian Studios. 

Meine erste Truppe war ein eigener Mensch Barbar zusammen mit Ifan (Jäger) , Biest (Blitzmagie und Nahkämpfer) und dem roten Prinzen (Heiler und Feuermagie).

Fange jetzt als Sebille neu an und werde mir Fane, Lohse und Ifan rein holen. Freue mich tierisch auf den neuen Anfang mit der jetzigen Erfahrung über die Spielmechaniken. Zudem auch gleich ein paar Mods installiert (Tierfreund für alle, schneller laufen, größeres Inventar).


----------



## teachmeluv (3. Mai 2018)

Auch wenn ich wieder selber der nächste Poster bin:

das Spiel ist ja sowas von fesselnd! Der Neuanfang gepaart mit der vorherigen Erfahrung macht gleich doppelt so viel Spaß. Habe wieder völlig neue Dinge entdeckt, wo man wirklich zunächst nicht drauf gekommen ist (bestes Beispiel in meinem Falle: Läuterungsstab gegen Kreischer). 

Zudem fesseln und ärgern mich manche Kämpfe zugleich so derbe im Wechsel, aber am Ende will ich doch immer optimal gewinnen 


Mein bisher größter Kampf (Achtung Spoiler!):



Spoiler



Für die Quest "In der Klemme" (Schwarzgrube) gegen den Magister Jonathan, wobei es hauptsächlich darum geht, die ölverseuchten Leerenkreaturen und ihre Nachgeburten zu besiegen. Am Schlimmsten an diesem Kampf ist es, Gwydian am Leben zu erhalten, da er im Prinzip alles abbekommt (Schaden, Flüche, Verwesend etc). Hat mich jedesmal 4 - 5 Versuche gekostet, da heile raus zu kommen. Irgendwann habe ich allen meinen Chars Rollen der Teleportation verpasst und die Magister in die Kreaturen geportet 



Es wird sicherlich auch noch einen dritten Durchlauf geben, ich hoffe ja, dass die angekündigte "Überraschung" (siehe hier: Divinity: Original Sin 2 has 'at least one big surprise' for players in coming months | PC Gamer) seitens der Entwickler nicht nur die Konsolen-Variante war und wir vielleicht noch ein Highlight erwarten können, dass das Spiel nochmal ein gutes Stück verändert.


----------



## OField (9. Mai 2018)

Hat's eigentlich schon wer im Ehrenmodus durchgespielt ^.^?


----------



## teachmeluv (9. Mai 2018)

OField schrieb:


> Hat's eigentlich schon wer im Ehrenmodus durchgespielt ^.^?



Ich bin eher so der Casual Gamer und tauche bei diesem Titel mehr in die Story und das Setting ein. Spiele müssen mir vor allem aus narrativer Sicht Spaß machen und weniger im kompetitiven Bereich. Daher werde ich den nicht anrühren


----------



## LaVolpe (10. Mai 2018)

OField schrieb:


> Hat's eigentlich schon wer im Ehrenmodus durchgespielt ^.^?



Ich habs auf Tactican gespielt. Ehremodus ist doch 1:1 das gleiche, nur darf man nicht im Kampf komplett sterben sonst wars das, ne?

Dann ist das nichtmal so schwer finde ich, ich bin auf Tactican im ersten Durchgang kein einzigesmal im Kampf "Game Over" gegangen. Hier und da nur mal ein Charakter, einfach weil ich es ja blind nicht besser wissen kann was da alles abgeht ^^

War bei Teil 1 genauso. Hab blind auch dort Tactican gespielt und hatte auch nie große Probleme und hätte es quasi direkt im Ehrenmodus gepackt.
Bis auf eine Stelle im Spiel
Wenn Braccus einen mit viel Glück direkt mit einem Meteorschauer begrüßt (den er eig auf dem Level nicht können dürfte) und einen instant wegrotzt.


----------



## teachmeluv (19. Mai 2018)

Auch wenn die Definitive Edition bereits angekündigt wurde bzw. die darin enthaltenen Neuerungen direkt den Weg auf den Launch für die Konsolen schaffen, so freue ich mich mega darauf. Sitze bereits an meinem dritten Durchgang und werde im August mit dem Patch auch sicherlich noch einen vierten (oder sogar fünften) hinlegen. Mit Ausnahme von Dungeon Keeper 2 hat mich so gut wie kein Spiel mehr als 2 x wieder an den Bildschirm gefesselt bzw. zum Wiederspiel verleitet. 

Jetzt in meinem dritten Durchgang habe ich wieder neue Dinge entdeckt. Unfassbar! Dabei war ich doch immer so akribisch


----------



## LaVolpe (20. Mai 2018)

Was wird sich denn ändern?
Ist das bekannt?


----------



## teachmeluv (20. Mai 2018)

Larian hat es vor kurzem bei einem E3 Event angekündigt, was kommen wird:

Divinity: Original Sin 2 Definitive Edition is coming in August (Updated) | PC Gamer

Neben Änderungen am Questlog und Inventar sowie einem neuen sehr leichten Schwierigkeitsgrad soll vor allem in Arx einiges passieren (viel am Inhalt). Klingt auf jeden Fall super und ist definitiv einen nochmaligen Durchgang wert.


----------



## teachmeluv (22. August 2018)

Nicht mehr lange und die Definitive Edition ist endlich für den PC da. Muss mir die Wartezeit schon mit Skyrim und Witcher 3 verkürzen. War zufällig jemand auf der gamescom und hat es mal live angespielt? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## LaVolpe (25. August 2018)

Kann es auch kaum abwarten


----------



## xaskor (30. August 2018)

Die DE ist spielbar!
Das Game wurde gepatcht und ist von rund 33GB auf 64GB gewachsen.
Gibt nen Launcher zum switchen


----------



## teachmeluv (30. August 2018)

Gnaaah, wollte es auch gerade schreiben. Lade gerade das Update runter..das Wochenende ist gestrichen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## LaVolpe (30. August 2018)

Das es nun 2 in 1 ist und nicht 2 seperate Games stört mich etwas.
Jetzt verballert das Game statt rund 33GB halt 66GB auf meiner SSD


----------



## xaskor (30. August 2018)

Soll ich ein Origin Char spielen oder nen Custom.
Ich finde die alle toll, aber irgendwie finde ich es komisch nicht  "mich" zu spielen.
Sowas hasse ich ja, kann mich da 0 entscheiden.
Da war mir Teil 1 mit 2 Customs lieber xD


----------



## teachmeluv (30. August 2018)

Ich habe es zuerst mit einem eigenen bis zu Ende gespielt, das geht schon sehr gut. Mit den Origins als eigenem Hauptcharakter ist die jeweilige Story aber so schön immersiv. Larian hat beide Varianten sehr gut hinbekommen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## xaskor (30. August 2018)

Ja genau das ist es ja.
Häte gerne mich selbst aber einen "niemand" zu sein während es mit den origins soviel besser ist, ist halt auch doof.

Wie sieht das mit den origins denn aus.
In Dialogen etc. Sind die Antworten anders? Kann ich da 100% selber bestimmen wie ich wad angehen will oder geht das nicht weil der origin char halt quasi anders denken würde?


----------



## teachmeluv (30. August 2018)

Mit einem Origin-Charakter hast du zum einen in einigen Dialogen eine zusätzliche Auswahl - bezogen auf die Attribute wie Rasse oder Spezialisierung des Charakters als auch seine eigene Story. Zudem werden einige NPCs an manchen Stellen auf deinen Origin-Charakter besonders reagieren. Und jeder Origin-Char hat auch eine eigene Story-Quest, welche gemacht werden kann.


----------



## LaVolpe (31. August 2018)

Ich stehe gerade auch vor der Wahl.
Hatte die normale Version angefangen damals aber nicht groß gespielt da ich auf die DE warten wollte.
Kann mich nicht entscheiden ob Custom oder ein Origin Char. Da würde ich wenn zu Fane oder Lohse tendieren


----------



## xaskor (31. August 2018)

Also die DE läuft bei mir schonmal besser.
Die normale Version war unspielbar. Ruckelte und teilweise konnten keine 30fps gehalten werden. Mein PC ist nicht der beste, aber an dem lag es definitiv nicht. 
Jetzt mit der DE flutscht es 1a.
Da ich auf Ultra aber net immer stable 60Fps halten kann, GPU Limit, hab ich die Fps auf 30 gelockt. Die Ingame Option aber ist *******. Da schwankte es gerne mal auf 28/31 was mit Vsync nerviges stuttering verursachte.
Mit dem Rivatuner allerdings stabile 33.33ms Framtimes und alles flutscht 1a
Bei dem Game stören mich die 30Fps überhaupt nicht. Zwar rödelt die GPU in Fort Joy mit 25-35% rum, aber lieber immer stabile 30Fps als unstabile 60 wenn es mal heftiger wird.


----------



## teachmeluv (31. August 2018)

Ich habe auch die erste Stunde gespielt. Gefühlt hat sich die Performance deutlich verbessert, obwohl es mir so scheint, als hätte man an den Details geschraubt, da es bei mir etwas verwaschen aussieht (habe bei FullHD wirklich alle Regler auf rechts).

Mir gefällt bisher das neue Quest-Log nicht so wirklich, ich mochte die vorherige Variante mit den Linien mehr, sah "verspielter" aus. Aber das zusätzliche Deck am Anfang macht schon was her, dadurch ist der Einstieg etwas realistischer. Ich bin gespannt, was noch so kommt.


----------



## xaskor (31. August 2018)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Tiefenunschärfe nicht funktioniert.
Ist das bei Euch auch so?
Zoom ich ganz rein, nix.


----------



## xaskor (1. September 2018)

Blind auf Tactician, ist da ein Tank 1h + Shield, Ranger, Schurke und ein Supporter ne gute Idee?
Beim Tank und Schurke würde ich bisschen Polymorph mit einbringen+ nützliche Buffs, beim Ranger vllt eine Magieklasse zum supporten oder Summoner und beim reinen Supporter Char jenachdem die wichtigsten Buffs aus allen Magieschulen, heilen + beschwören.

Oder halt ne Mischung aus 2 Physischen (Ranger,Schurke) und 2 kompletten Mages mit Geo/Fire und Aero/Hydro und irgendwo noch Summoner mit drin?


----------



## teachmeluv (2. September 2018)

Ich bin leider der reine Story-Genießer und spiele entsprechend nur im Story-Modus.

Sir Lora ist auch bereits "Teil" meiner Party, allerdings scheint mir das noch nicht ausgereift, da er nicht aktiv am Kampf teilnimmt, sich eigentlich immer in die Deckung verzieht und dennoch bei dem einen oder anderen Kampf vom Gegner in den Fokus genommen wurde, was zu seinem Ableben geführt hat. Leicht ärgerlich, wird hoffentlich noch gefixt. Aber da kann man sich sicherlich drauf verlassen  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## xaskor (6. September 2018)

Ich muss sagen, ich werde es wohl abbrechen.
Irgendwie gefällt es mir nicht so sehr wie erhofft.
Während Teil 1 mich ab der ersten Sekunde gepackt hat und ich wirklich kaum davon los kam,  hält es sich bei Teil 2 in Grenzen.


----------



## teachmeluv (9. September 2018)

Vielleicht ist ja eher der Arena-Modus was für dich. Ansonsten habe ich jetzt nach einigen Hürden den ersten Akt beendet und freue mich auf weitere Neuerungen in den folgenden Spiele-Stunden. Immer wieder findet man neue kleine Details und auch Verbesserungen im Dialog oder Kampfsystem. Für mich bleibt die spannende Story im Vordergrund  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## AchtBit (3. Oktober 2018)

Das Game ist eigentlich nur für Hardcore RPGler geeignet. Ich hab etz ca. 270 Spielstunden runter und bin kurz vor dem Finish. Das Game ist extreme umfangreich, komplex und detailreich. Selbst bei einmal Durchspielen, ist man noch nicht in der Lage alle Skills und Spells optimal aufeinander abzustimmen. Also Arena kann ich nur empfehlen wenn man genau weis, wie die Skills aufeinander abzustimmen sind. Sonst wird das ein kurzes Vergnügen und wenns ganz dumm kommt, dann hat man einen Gegner, der einen nicht mal zum Zug kommen lässt.

Das Spiel ist definitiv nichts für Leute die schnell ins Gameplay kommen wollen. Es ist für Player mit Geduld, die hartneckig und akribisch rumpfrimeln um einen perfekten Charakter zu schaffen.


----------



## teachmeluv (3. Oktober 2018)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Das Game ist eigentlich nur für Hardcore RPGler geeignet. Ich hab etz ca. 270 Spielstunden runter und bin kurz vor dem Finish. Das Game ist extreme umfangreich, komplex und detailreich. Selbst bei einmal Durchspielen, ist man noch nicht in der Lage alle Skills und Spells optimal aufeinander abzustimmen. Also Arena kann ich nur empfehlen wenn man genau weis, wie die Skills aufeinander abzustimmen sind. Sonst wird das ein kurzes Vergnügen und wenns ganz dumm kommt, dann hat man einen Gegner, der einen nicht mal zum Zug kommen lässt.
> 
> Das Spiel ist definitiv nichts für Leute die schnell ins Gameplay kommen wollen. Es ist für Player mit Geduld, die hartneckig und akribisch rumpfrimeln um einen perfekten Charakter zu schaffen.


Der neue Story-Mode wurde ja nicht ohne Grund eingeführt. Ich persönlich mag am meisten die Geschichte, welche ich mit allen Origin-Charakteren in allen Varianten ('böse' und 'gut') spiele, um alle Details zu finden und den gesamten Komplex zu erfassen. Bin jetzt bei 150 Stunden


----------



## LaVolpe (11. Oktober 2018)

Ich liebe die Möglichkeiten die es gibt und daher ist mindestens Tactician für mich der einzige Weg es zu spielen. Alles andere ist zu anspruchslos und wird Kampfsystem nicht gerecht.
Aktuell im Honor Mode bin ich kurz vorm Ende.
Die Möglichkeiten sind einfach so super


----------



## AchtBit (13. Oktober 2018)

nach 308std(neuer persönlicher Rekord) hab ichs auf Taktik, endlich durch. Jetzt brauch ich erst mal wieder etwas Seichteres. Ich werds aber nochmal Durchzocken. Dummerweise wird man mit dem Gameplay erst vertraut, nachdem man es einmal duchgezockt hat. Das 2. mal wird es sehr viel schneller gehen. Ich werds dann auch mit nur 2 perfekten Chars angehen.

Edit: Hat sich schon mal wer die Credits angesehn. Die laufen 2 mal so lange durch wie der Abspann von 'Avangers Infinity War'.  6 Songs laufen im Hintergrund ab. Das ist ja krank.


----------



## Aradon13 (13. November 2018)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde, ich hoffe ich finde hier Hilfe. Da ich ein großer Rollenspielfan bin, habe ich mir dieses tolle Spiel nun auch zugelegt. Ich muss wirklich sagen der erste Eindruck ist echt toll, aber ich habe echt Probleme mit dem Skillen.

Ok, ich erkläre mal was ich nicht verstehe. Ich fing an mit einem Mensch-Ritter. Gut, sagte ich mir, nehme ich mal dieses Polymorph, da ich die Fertigkeiten gut fand. Ich sagte mir, ich kann ja dann auf der 2.Stufe Kriegsführung dazu nehmen und dann die Fertigkeiten kombinieren. In der 2. Stufe wählte ich also Kriegsführung und war dann total überrascht. Ich bekam keine Fertigkeiten dazu. Nun überlegte ich...muss ich jetzt die Fertigkeiten für die Kriegsführung aus den sogenannten Skillbüchern holen, oder übersehe ich etwas?

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe und Erklärung.
Mit freundlichem Gruß.
Aradon13


----------



## LaVolpe (18. November 2018)

5 Tage später aber was solls.
Ja. Skills bekommst du nur durch Bücher. Paar Ausnahmen die man anders bekommt aber sonst immer durch Bücher.


----------



## teachmeluv (18. November 2018)

Ich empfehle einen Elf in der Gruppe, da die Körperteile essen können. Dadurch gibt es hin und wieder auch Spells zu lernen. Allerdings auch nur für den "Esser". Daher sollte auch der Gesichtsabreisser dabei sein


----------



## Aradon13 (19. November 2018)

Ok, super. Jetzt bin ich schlauer.

Vielen Dank für die Antworten und Tipps.

Mit freundlichem Gruß.
Aradon13


----------



## AchtBit (1. Dezember 2018)

Bis auf die Elementarzauber, die zu 90% das Intelligenz Attribut als Schadenbonus benötigen,  verwenden die meisten anderen Kampf - und Magieskills mehrere oder unterschiedlichen Attibuten als Indikator. Jäger(die meisten) z.B. verwendet  Finesse oder Stärke als Indikator, je nachdem welcher Wert höher ist.  Zusätzlich haben alle Skills noch einen Sekundärbonus. Feuermagie z.B steigert zusätzlich auch den physischen Schaden. Polymorph ist bei fortgeschrittenem Spiel, im Kampf kaum noch effektiv, nur die Selbstverwandlungs Skills und Objekt Zauber sind wichtig.  Und für die reicht Stufe 2.  Fliegen,  Spinnennetz immer sehr nützlich und im Kampf, Öl Blob(perfekt mit Stärke und Beschwörung kombiniert) sowie die Tentakel Klatsche(umgeht alle Rüstungen aber erst ab Stärke 50+ richtig brachial)

P.S.  Ich hab teilweise stundenlange Fights gehabt, bis ich mich auf die Schwachstelle vom Gegner eingeschossen hab. Für den Endkampf hab ich eine einzige Runde(um genau zu sein, eigentlich nur einen Zug) gebraucht(ca. 2min). Zum Glück konnte ich wenigsten noch die eine Runde spielen. Man hätt ich blöd geglotzt, wenn ich den Endkampf in einem einzigen Zug entschieden hätte.  Ein Hauch mehr und das geht sicher auch in unter 30Sek.  Ich habs gespoilert. Man was die Leute teilweise alles für Strategien entwickelt haben, um den Braccus den Gar auszumachen. Ich habs nach dem Motto  'Gewalt ist auch eine Lösung' gemacht.

Schlusskampf:  der grossfressig Braccus Rex und seine Bossmonster.



Spoiler



Ich hatte meinen Drachen zum Neandertaler mit Zweihandschwert ausgebildet. Irgendwer im letzten Kapitel, ich weis nimmer wer, schenkte mir ein 2-Handschwert als Belohnung und bemerkte, damit kann man Braccus Rex Eine reinhauen. Weil es nicht reparierbar war und der Zustand 1/20, hab ichs halt gelagert. Als ich in die Katakomben ging, hab ich meinen ganzen Kram eingepackt und dem Schwert ne gigantische Machtrune + ein antikes Waffenupgrade verpasst. Damit steigerte sich mein Nahkampfschaden von ca. 380 - 400(die bis dato beste 2-Hand Waffe, mit antikem Upgrade u. 2 Machtrunen) auf sagenhafte 647.  Sofort nach Kampfbeginn bin ich mit meinem Haudrauf-Charakter zu Braccus geflogen. Diverse Skills geben im max. Reichweite + eine Aktionsreserve um noch einen quellmagischen Kriegsführungsskill auszuführen.  Also hab ich ihm, mit dem Schädelspalterskill(150% Waffenschaden, niedrigere physische Rüstung wird komplett zerstört,  Chance Gegner für 1e Runde umzuhauen) eins drübergezogen. Das Schwert war dann zwar hinüber aber bei ihm wurde die physische Rüstung völlig zerstört, und die Keule hat ungebremst in seiner Gesundheit eingeschlagen,  das hat ihn glatt für eine Runde umgehauen.  Mit 2 Pünktchen Rest Gesundheit, hat er sich durch die Runde schleppen können. Ich musste nur noch seine Jünger dran hindern ihm zu nah zu kommen. Am Anfang der nächsten Runde verschied er an der Wunde.  Und seine Sklaven verschwanden wie im Winde verweht, Kapitel 7 Ende.



Bei dem Game gibst Unmegen Strategien. Das ist bestimmt fustrierend, wenn man im Multiplayer, nen starken Gegener hat, der über einen drüber geht wie mit der Fliegenklatsche

Greez Acht


----------



## Gimmick (1. Dezember 2018)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Bei dem Game gibst Unmegen Strategien.
> 
> Greez Acht



Ja es gibt super viel Variation, man kann Braccus auch 



Spoiler



über Teleport in einer Runde von Lucien und dem Geist töten lassen



Türen und abgeschlossene Zellen sind auch immer praktisch, um Gegner zu blocken ^^.


----------

